# My pleasure!



## Valeuraph

Hello, I'm quite a beginner in Tagalog, so I'll be asking some very basic questions, just like this one: how do you say: "my pleasure" in tagalog?

Ikinalulugod ko?


----------



## DotterKat

Correct, if you are using it as part of greeting new acquaintances, as in _It was my pleasure to meet you_. You could also use _ikinagagalak ko_:

*Ikinalulugod* / *Ikinagagalak* ko na makilala ka.

However, _ikinalulugod_ / _ikinagagalak_ both resonate a bit formal in the same way that_ it was a pleasure to meet you_ does. Except perhaps in business and other formal settings, one would more commonly say _nice to meet you_ (particularly in AE) instead of_ it was a pleasure to meet you_. In a similar way, one could simply say_ enchanté(e)_ instead of the more formal sounding _c'est un plaisir de vous rencontrer / de faire votre connaissance_. _Ikinalulugod_ / _ikinagagalak_ both share that somewhat formal tone. Colloquially, that bit of pleasantry is usually skipped and new acquaintances simply forge ahead and exchange questions (Kamusta ka? Mabuti. Taga saan ka? Manila. Eh ikaw, taga saan ka?....) Very commonly too, Taglish would be employed and you would actually hear _nice to meet you_ quite commonly.

If you are using it in response to a _thank you_, as in _Ikinalulugod kong mapagsilbihan kayo_, it would again sound formal in the same manner that _it has been my pleasure to serve you _does. Just as in AE one would commonly respond to _thank you_ with _welcome / you're welcome_ (or _de rien_ instead of _Je vous en prie_), in Tagalog it would be more common to say _walang anuman_ (de rien / it was nothing / no bother).

There are many other applications for ikinalulugod ko --Ikinalulugod kong makita ka / sabihin / malaman / marinig, etc. -- all of which sound a bit formal, particularly when spoken.


----------



## Valeuraph

Thank you for this very complete explanation. I do realize I have to be more precise in my questions because you're right it wasn't clear if I was asking for "my pleasure to meet you" or for the response to "thank you". The latter was the one I had in mind.

Maraming salamat (po)!


----------



## mataripis

If you like her/him  or what it says just say   "Isang kaluguran sa akin".


----------

